# Therapy Dog?



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

There's lots of new things, noises, and especially smells that your pup will be assaulted with on a first visit, so let him take it all in without expecting much. Some of the patients may be very loud and that may be very scary. Wheel chairs, walkers, and canes can also freak a dog out.
I would suggest making the first visit all about him to see his reactions, before you ask him to visit the patients and be calm. It may be too much for him. Good Luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do. It's a lot of fun!! You will most likely love it, and if the dog is not bothered by new people, smells, and sights, he should too.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope I didn't sound like it would be a bad thing! I totally support you wanting to do it, the patients just blossum when they get to visit with pets. But I've watched dogs without certification and exposure to that setting tuck their tails and try to get out. You'll know how he's handling it! Sorry if I sounded like a beastie, didn't mean to:no:


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Vinny is certified as a therapy dog thru Therapy Dogs Int'l. I've volunteered with him a lot at a local nursing home. The place I volunteer kind of guided me as to how to set up my visits. We typically wander from room to room and visit with the people who wish to pet/visit with him. 

After we visit the rooms we also wander through the various common areas and visit with the people who are traveling through the halls, or sitting in the various sitting areas/lounges. 

Most people are very receptive and love having the dogs come and visit. I think a good percentage of the people from the generation of those in the nursing home grew up with dogs as part of their families, and welcome the visits. I've had so many people open up to me and talk about dogs they had as kids, adults, etc. It's really a lot of fun, and Vinny enjoys it.

Granted, there are a percentage of people who do not want dog visits, so it's always good to ask if they want to pet your dog, or if you want him to visit them in their room. Depending on the level of nursing care of the facility you visit, you may encounter residents who have alzheimer's disease or other mentally deteriorating diseases to the point that they don't even acknowledge you. It's sad, but I'd say most really appreciate the visits.

Feel free to message me if you have any other questions. Your best bet would be to speak with the nursing home representative to see how people generally conduct their dog visits, see what areas you _should_ visit and which ones you _should not_ visit. They may have certain residents in mind who really appreciate the visits and so on. 

Good luck, you're doing a wonderful thing, pet-assisted therapy is a GReat thing to get involved with. Once things start to settle down with school and wedding planning, I hope to become more active with it in the coming months. I miss it!

Keep us posted with how your visit goes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

NO it's true, some dogs do not like it  Most Goldens are made for it, though!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks guys. I think will ask the home to let us wonder room to room and around the facility instead of just all at once just to see how he does... or just visit a few people at first...


And i didnt think u were negative at all... honestly didnt think about the different smells or walkers and such. Actually will get Mary to ask the former owners son if his dad had a walker or wheelchair... Not really sure how old the owner was... but he took Chris to obedience classes and possibly hunted with him. Learning everyday a new trick he already knows... told him last weekend ok Chris your turn in the tub...and he runs and jumps in the tub and turns around and looks at me... he knows sit, heel and lay down... pretty cool getting an older dog...lol..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lil,

I remember when we were training for the CGC certification. The trainer wanted Tucker to go on to become a therapy dog. I believe she is a Delta Trainer/Evaluator. The one thing that sticks in my head is, elevators. Also, sometimes people using walkers have tennis balls on the rubber tips of their walkers. Some dogs would be attracted to them. 

Just a few things that popped into my head. You might want to see his reaction to wheelchairs, too. Familiarize him with any piece of equipment you think he may come in contact with.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

good ideas everybody! I have a walker at home (from my back surgery) and will walk around the house with it... sis has a cane she has to use so hes been around that... good idea Kim about the tennis balls at the bottom of the walkers... he is totally ball crazy..:doh: . hmm may have to work on that one.. maybe can put some on my walker... 

thanks for the advise...


----------



## myapache (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi folks. I am not an expert on the subject but am learning. February 27th was the big day for me and my Baley to test. I have watched as my mentor dc as she has worked with her pride and joy. I have accompanied her to the nursing home and watched to learn. Last month Baley tested for CGC and TDI and passed both without any problems. I didn't know how she would do because her 2 years of growing from a puppy to a dog was in a crate, so she never saw any equipment such as walkers, w/c or crutches. I was soooooooooooo scared to test, but without a problem she did as well as dc predicted she would. I am looking forward to getting the "official" papers so that we too can go to the nursing homes and hospitals. I know the folks love to see the dogs come to visit, often it brings back fond memories of days ago. I think it is a great thing and as Baley has shown me, although I doubted my own ability, she somehow knew just what to do and her first act of therapy was calming me after the tester said, "you made it." (Baley thought "of course we did.")


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I have three Therapy Pets.*

They are all certified. I think a test is a good thing. The "Leave It" command is very important. You don't want your dog to get food that can make him or her sick, let alone medication! My dogs have not only passed the CGC and Therapy tests but Basic Obedience, Advanced Basic Obedience and Intermediate Obedience. One of my dogs is in an of leash class. My cat is a Therapy cat.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

To me the biggest advantage of going through one of the programs (Therapy Dogs International, Therapy Dogs Incorporated etc..) is the insurance. God forbid if your dog knocks over a patient even if accidentally... you wont loose your house in a law suit...

An objective evaluation of my dogs Loose Leash Walking, Crowd Walking, Leave it (both food and interesting looking trash - it always amazes me how much food is around) and testing around various pieces of equipment are critical to me...

Some dogs have a problem dealing with the heat in nursing homes and hospital or elevators...

I have also found Therapy Dogs International to be very supportive in how to dealing with 'people' not just dog managment....They also address HIPPA laws...

Best Regards,


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

While we are on the subject of therapy dogs (and Lil, I can put you in touch with Robin. She's been a friend for years) this is a program in MI people might want to become involved in Selecting A Breeder

Lil, ask Robin some questions. She can give you great guidance. She is a Delta Evaluator and can walk you through some of what you may experience. She may also be able to tell you where to go for testing and certification.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks everybody... given me lots to think about


----------



## Rachael (Feb 26, 2007)

I take my 2 year old golden, Dudley, to the nursing home for one hour once a month. I had no clue how she would react to the environment with wheelchairs and walkers, the first time. She was an angel--I couldn't wait to get home and tell my husband how well she did. At the nursing home they require a shot record for the dog to be kept on record. 

The residents are brought into their recreation room and are seated in a circle. I will walk in the room and they will recognize that "Dudley is here." Dudley will let the residents pet her and you can see the joy and pleasure they get from this simple act. 

A lot of the residents are lonely but they open up and relate to their past when they also had a dog.

Goldens just seem to be a natural for this kind of therapy.


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

I am so excited for you and Dudley and all the people that will get to meet the both of you. 

I have been doing therapy for almost 4 months now and we love it. We have requests and everything (I just wish we could do it more). We go 1-2 a week.

Yes, the ball on the walker is very important test. I have been told some dogs fail because of that. So just get him use to it. 

Jud is right "Leave it" is so important. I have never encountered pills on the ground but I am sure it happens and that is one of the highest reasons dogs die each year.

LibertyME brought up a great point too about the insurance. You might want to ask if the nursing home covers you. We are insured through Love on a Leash, (it is $25 a year) and it covers a $1mil bond. So if Howie trips someone or even if he distracts someone and they fall, it can be a lawsuit.

I would start Dudley out room by room. It is less overwhelming than a room of lots of people. I didn't know this but I learned from a trainer that it is VERY stressful to have our dogs visit so many people. To have so many scents. And you are giving so many commands, sit, stay, high five, lay, and having a ton of people petting him. You will see that after a visit, Dudley will be pooped. So, start off easy, 45 min. I would never do more than 2 hours. 

When we do over 2 hours, we have a long lunch between and let the dogs play before we begin again.

Before we enter each room, I go in and ask if they are allergic to dogs, then if they would like to have a dog visitor. Some prefer to be left alone.

One thing I learned recently is that dogs have a very keen sense of smell. I don't know about nursing homes since we just work at the naval hospital but I noticed Howie isn't so fond of some and better of others. Recently, I could not get Howie to come closer to a woman. He usually does "paws up" (so his paws are on the bed and makes it easier for the patient to see him and pet him). The lady really wanted to see him so I forced him too (which I will never do again, I just felt bad because the lady really wanted to see him. After visiting her, we went to her bathroom for a drink, there was a bucket of blood next to the door. I am guessing that might have been what set Howie off. So now, I know I will never force him to do that again. 

I have teamed up with another golden so it is easier for us, if Howie isn't fond of one patient, then Bear does all the interaction and I don't feel bad and vice versa.

Because we now visit as a team, we have gotten a lot of notice and awareness. Which is great because these dogs do make so many of the patients happy. We now not just visit in patients, OR, pediatrics. We are asked to visit depressed Marines, stressed Marines, and we have incorporated programs to work with the Marines to rehab their injuries (such as them petting them, giving hand commands, brushing them, etc...)

You are going to do amazing work Rachael. Have lots of fun!!

If you have any other questions, please feel free to IM me.

PS. I don't know what you have to wear but I dress up Howie and everyone LOVES it!! He even wears a stethescope on some days!


----------

